# Difference in action between drop and flash noseband



## Vodkagirly (16 September 2011)

Hi
Recently noticed a lot of riders using a drop and wondered what the difference in action was to a flash? All I can remember is that a flash is for if you need to use a standing martingale (I don't)


----------



## Vodkagirly (19 September 2011)

anyone?


----------



## Toffee44 (19 September 2011)

Not sure about the standing martingale business. 

I use a drop, don't think a lot of people do though, its very 70's...


Bascially how I understand it is that a flash clamps the mouth shut where as a drop only comes into play if the horse opens its mouth ie puts pressue on therefore horse learns not to open mouth in first place. I use it as when I started riding my project she put her head up and crossed her jaw, she hated the grackle and was really uncomfortable, and I hate the flash so had a try of the drop. We are both happy with it, I can prob ride without it now, but creature comforts and all that. 

I am no expert in this, some one said because of the placing of it it can encourage a sensitive horse to lower its head, doesnt work in my case....


----------



## VioletStripe (19 September 2011)

I'm no expert by any means, but the way I always understood it was that the flash enabled people to use a standing martingale, as with a drop noseband you'd have to have a cavesson as well to attach the martingale to as it shouldn't be done up to the drop? I also heard something a while back, I believe on here, about drop nosebands being better to pair with a pelham, than to pair a flash noseband with one.. or maybe it was the other way around? Will have to research that now, so I'll happily be corrected if this is untrue in any way! Some horses prefer the action of the drop, some prefer the flash. I've been lead to believe that the drop noseband was more popular as it didn't need to be done up as tightly as the flash, and so was 'kinder' in some ways? Either way, they both help to prevent the horse opening its mouth too wide and getting its tongue over the bit, whereas the grackle is for stopping the horse crossing its jaw xx


----------



## Grumpy Jewel (19 September 2011)

My mare was I'n a flash until I had to borrow someones bridle oneday who had a drop ( same bit, noseband was the only difference) and the difference was huge!! She was much less argumentative and settled into work a lot quicker. I went and got one the following weekend and she is much happier.


----------



## Jnhuk (19 September 2011)

This makes an interesting read - scroll down for the section on nosebands

http://www.sustainabledressage.net/tack/bridle.php#drop


----------



## marmalade76 (20 September 2011)

The drop is coming back into fashion now, big time. A couple of years ago you hardly saw one!

I think the reason is that a lot of horses are more comfortable and less resistant to a drop and it does work  better than a flash (IMO, anyway). A flash must be quite uncomfortable for a horse, particularly the crank style, it must hold the cheeks againt the teeth, whereas the drop does not have to be that tight to work and sits where there are no teeth! 

The flash was invented purely for use with a standing martingale, it meant that you only needed one noseband as opposed to two. 

VS - it is traditionally not correct to use any type of drop noseband with any type of curb bit (in dressage, still, you are only permitted to use a cavesson with a double), the idea being that the drop part will interfere with the curb chain or strap.


----------



## Piglet (20 September 2011)

I don't know much about the difference between the 2, I do know that flash nosebands were not around until the late 80s early 90s I think.  I use a drop nose and on my horse (am sure it is reveling against he "flash fashion", but, unfortunately, when I use a fulmer bit, I have to use my flash as the fuller sides get caught up in my drop, even though I do put it up to the height it should be.


----------



## Lobelia_Overhill (20 September 2011)

I was always under the [apparent] delusion that a drop worked on the nose, chin and poll -when the horse opened it's mouth, and that a flash only worked on the chin -when the horse opened it's mouth, and that you buckled them so that you could fit at least one finger between the strap and the horse's chin for the drop, and nose on the cavesson part of the flash.


----------



## Vixen Van Debz (20 September 2011)

It was explained to me that the drop only comes into action when the horse is trying to open its mouth: it's not tight when the mouth is closed (2 fingers space needed when slack). On the other hand, a flash is always taught (even more so if the horse tries to open its mouth), can hold skin uncomfortably over the teeth, and has been more fashionable than the drop in recent decades. In fact, the diagonal angle isn't even that effective a design as it works only on the chin, just like tying something together with string is much more secure when straight than tied at an angle. That's something else the drop wins on: even, effective pressure on all sides! The drop's making a come back  (e.g. Kevin Staut and Silvana) and I for one am so glad to see it 80) Bored of seeing flashes on for fashion rather than need, and on so tight they're troubling young horses teeth and restricting nasal expansion!


----------



## Grumpy Jewel (20 September 2011)

Here here Vixen Van Debz, It's a very under rated piece of kit which is a shame as it's so effected.


----------



## Toffee44 (20 September 2011)

Its making a come back. Well heres my ultra ahead of fashion horse lol. 

Anyways there is a lot of problems I have found with fit. I have just changed the one in the picture as it was too low (the top half is too long for her nose) its taken men three nosebands to find a fit a I like, I only just changed it today. I have seen ones where you can adjst top and bottom but I have never seen one for sale and it would prob rub my mare as shes a pathetic excuse for a native


----------



## VioletStripe (20 September 2011)

marmalade76 said:



			VS - it is traditionally not correct to use any type of drop noseband with any type of curb bit (in dressage, still, you are only permitted to use a cavesson with a double), the idea being that the drop part will interfere with the curb chain or strap.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh, thanks for clearing that up! I find tack so interesting, sad as it sounds  xx


----------



## marmalade76 (20 September 2011)

Toffee44 said:



			Its making a come back. Well heres my ultra ahead of fashion horse lol. 

Anyways there is a lot of problems I have found with fit. I have just changed the one in the picture as it was too low (the top half is too long for her nose) its taken men three nosebands to find a fit a I like, I only just changed it today. I have seen ones where you can adjst top and bottom but I have never seen one for sale and it would prob rub my mare as shes a pathetic excuse for a native 

Click to expand...

I have a Barnsby one with an adjustable front nose piece and it's looking for a new home 

ETA the front part is padded!


----------



## Tnavas (21 September 2011)

The drop just prevents the horse opening its mouth, it also doesn't have pressure on molar teeth which is why it is great for young horses.

The Flash noseband is really a combi noseband designed to allow those that needed the drop action to be able to use a standing martingale without having to put two nossebands on the horse.

The flash strap upsets a lot of horses because it tends to lie across the sensitive flesh over the nostrils. Also because the cavesson strap tends to get done up too tight the horse ends up with his top molar edges being pressed into the side of his face.

It's great that they are coming back into fashion they are great nosebands. Generally once the horse has become settled in his mouth you can change to a plain cavesson.


----------



## Vodkagirly (21 September 2011)

Thanks lots of interesting stuff there. I like the idea that it only comes in to play when they try to open mouth to evade. 
Tootles of to find a cheap on to try .....


----------

